# Anyone in Colorado?



## pnshmntMMA (May 28, 2014)

Looking for some good places to herp and what you guys recommend. I come from the swamps of the East Coast so this arid plains and mountain stuff is a big change. Looking mainly for scorpions, turtles, and snakes. I guess primarily turtles. 

Im up north Loveland/Ft Collins


Sent from the Bantu Wind using Tapatalk.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 2, 2014)

If you find places let me know! I had someone tell me recently there was tarantulas in Canon city. But I am skeptical. I just moved here so I am still exploring!


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Jun 2, 2014)

Talkenlate04 said:


> If you find places let me know! I had someone tell me recently there was tarantulas in Canon city. But I am skeptical. I just moved here so I am still exploring!


Youll have better luck than me down there. Head down south toward NM and you'll find alot of cool stuff. Scorps especially. 


Sent from the Bantu Wind using Tapatalk.


----------



## Laurilambchop (Jun 10, 2016)

I am near Boulder and used to race motorcycles in Pueblo, COS, and elsewhere.  I have seen several T's and Rattle Snakes in Pueblo, a few times just strolling across the starting grid of a race, with 30+ race bikes waiting to start a race.  Have seen T's in Lamar, just along side the road to the state park there.  They are all around.


----------

